# Meetings > Workshops >  1ο σεμινάριο SME Server - Σάββατο 6/10/07, 11:00

## dalex

.....

----------


## alasondro

> Σας περιμένω (*χωρίς τα τσιγάρα σας*).


Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις οτι δεν θα έρθει κανένας...  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## ice

Δεν λες και τι κανει στο περιπου αυτος ο server καλα και κακα?

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## socrates

To no smoking είναι λογικό αίτημα στα άτομα που θα μαζευτούμε + ότι υπάρχει χώρος για όσους θέλουν να ξεχαρμανιάσουν στα ενδότερα.

Ο χώρος επιτρέπει το στήσιμο server για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν την θεωρεία απευθείας πράξη (θα πρέπει να φέρουν το δικό τους μηχάνημα). Αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι αν έχουμε το διαθέσιμο χρόνο για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί όλο και κάτι "έκτακτο" συμβαίνει στις εγκαταστάσεις. Ίσως με κάποια βοήθεια από κάποιον τρίτο που να ξέρει τα βασικά δεν θα κολλάμε σε μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις.


Edit: ορθογραφικά

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## antonisk7

αν καταφέρω θα έρθω κι εγώ

----------


## PIT

Κατα πασα πιθανοτατα θα ερθω και εγω.

Αν φερω το nslu2 μου θα παιξει?? Την εγκατασταση πως θα την κανω???

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## alasondro

> Κατα πασα πιθανοτατα θα ερθω και εγω.
> 
> Αν φερω το nslu2 μου θα παιξει?? Την εγκατασταση πως θα την κανω???



πολύ χλωμό το κόβω...δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια...για το nslu2 προτείνεται openwrt, Openslug άντε και κανένα debian

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από PIT
> 
> Κατα πασα πιθανοτατα θα ερθω και εγω.
> 
> Αν φερω το nslu2 μου θα παιξει?? Την εγκατασταση πως θα την κανω???
> 
> 
> 
> πολύ χλωμό το κόβω...δεν είμαι σίγουρος βέβαια...για το nslu2 προτείνεται openwrt, Openslug άντε και κανένα debian


Debian φοραει πανω

Τεσπα αν βρω πσ θα το φερω  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Θα έρθω χωρίς τα συνηθισμένα 2 πακέτα άσσου σκέτου
(ελπίζω να εκτιμήσεις αυτή τη μεγάλη παραχώρηση  ::  )

----------


## harrylaos

Ειμαι μεσα και γω!  ::

----------


## petrosb

> ...Σας περιμένω (χωρίς τα τσιγάρα σας).


Υπάρχει θέση; Αν ναι, count me in. Ενημέρωσε έγκαιρα.

----------


## socrates

> Υπάρχει θέση; Αν ναι, count me in. Ενημέρωσε έγκαιρα.


Ναι υπάρχει θέση! 
(Αν ποτέ γεμίσει η αίθουσα σε τέτοιο βαθμό που δεν θα υπάρχει θέση τότε θα κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε να επαναληφθεί ξανά η εκπαίδευση. Αμήν και πότε!)

----------


## alsafi

Ωρα???  ::

----------


## PIT

> Ωρα???


Re: 1ο σεμινάριο SME Server - Σάββατο 6/10/07, 11:00

----------


## socrates

> Υ.Γ. Για την ώρα πιστεύω ότι θα είναι 11 το πρωί όπως έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν. Περιμένω επιβεβαίωση.


Επιβεβαιώθηκε! 11:00 π.μ. ώρα προσέλευσης και 11:30 π.μ. ώρα έναρξης

----------


## antonisk7

> αν καταφέρω θα έρθω κι εγώ


δυστυχώς άκυρο από εμένα

----------


## harrylaos

Ακυρο και απο μενα.

----------


## socrates

To workshop παίζει αυτή την στιγμή με 12 συμμετοχές και είναι αρκετά interactive αφού καταφέραμε και στήσαμε 3 servers παρόλα τα δικτυακά προβλήματα. Από την θεωρεία στην πράξη.

----------


## noisyjohn

ένα σεμινάριο που πραγματικά μου "άνοιξε τα μάτια" για αρκετά θέματα
Μπράβο dalex  ::

----------


## yorgos

Ο Δάσκαλος(Dalex), ήταν πραγματικός χείμαρρος γνώσεων  ::  

Τον Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τον χρόνο του και τον κόπο που αφιέρωσε για μας.

Και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το ότι δεν άναψε κανένας ούτε ένα τσιγαράκι  ::  πολύ το ευχαριστήθηκα αυτό το σεμινάριο. 


Οι φωτογραφίες πού είναι.... οέο..

----------


## dimitriss

μήπως υπάρχει κανένα video ή κανένα .ppt για να πάρουμε και εμείς μια μικρή ιδέα που δεν καταφέραμε να έρθουμε?

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Την πάτησα !
Και το μαγειρεύω τόσο καιρό να εγκαταστήσω ένα SME server. Τα υλικά μού έρχονται σήμερα.
Αλλά προσβλέπω στο presentation. Μακάρι Δημήτρη (dalex) να βρεις χρόνο και δύναμη να μας το προσφέρεις κι αυτό. Αλλά και τα αρχεία του εγχειριδίου είναι πολύ χρήσιμα και εύληπτα, αλλά δυσεύρετα στο διαδίκτυο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## socrates

Μερικές φωτογραφίες...

----------


## PIT

Δημητρη εισαι πρωτος!!!! Αν και απο αυτα που ειπαμε καταλαβα ενα 10% (λογω ελλειψης γνωσεων) ηταν μια καλη αρχη για λιγο παραπανω διαβασμα και ψαξιμο  ::

----------

